# CL Score!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy cow, I just had to post this somewhere.. within the past 2 days, I've had two people email me saying they are getting rid of 150lbs. (total) of venison!

I need a bigger freezer..


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

*Pea Green[B/]*


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AWESOME!!! congratulations!!! :becky:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ha-- well done. Unfortunately, I may have to move out of NYC in order to get such a CL score; after posting for raw/freezer-burned/venison/excess hunting "scrap" meat for my dog....
silence. Nothing. Hey, at least I tried...


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats! So far I've gotten 35lbs of free venison from last year's kill. Someone I work with is supposed to be bringing me some to work this week also, and my sister and her husband will most likely have some to get rid of as well.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm so excited! I'm picking 50lbs. of it up tomorrow.. and I might be selling my current freezer to my parents and getting a bigger one just because of this LOL. Hunting season isn't over til like January here so there will be plenty of other opportunities and I don't want to have to say no if it's offered to me. I just switched Wilson over to raw so I'll take all the free stuff I can get 

I had very little response to my CL ads at first, but then I re-worded them to read like this:

Attn: Hunters and Processors! 

I am interested in deer meat, organs, any leftovers you have. One of my dogs eats a raw diet due to her stomach and skin issues, and she does very well when given venison. If you are cleaning out your freezer in preparation for the new season, or if you just have leftovers from a recent hunt, I'd be glad to take whatever you are planning on discarding off of your hands. If you have any other meats, chicken, pork, beef, etc., I can take that too!

I live in Chesapeake but am willing to drive a bit, especially if it's a large quantity of meat.

Thank you!

It's gotten me lots of response so far!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

> Attn: Hunters and Processors!
> 
> I am interested in deer meat, organs, any leftovers you have. One of my dogs eats a raw diet due to her stomach and skin issues, and she does very well when given venison. If you are cleaning out your freezer in preparation for the new season, or if you just have leftovers from a recent hunt, I'd be glad to take whatever you are planning on discarding off of your hands. If you have any other meats, chicken, pork, beef, etc., I can take that too!
> 
> ...


This is helpful; I will try something similar (even though I do not live in hunting territory...)


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I'm so excited! I'm picking 50lbs. of it up tomorrow.. and I might be selling my current freezer to my parents and getting a bigger one just because of this LOL. Hunting season isn't over til like January here so there will be plenty of other opportunities and I don't want to have to say no if it's offered to me. I just switched Wilson over to raw so I'll take all the free stuff I can get
> 
> I had very little response to my CL ads at first, but then I re-worded them to read like this:
> 
> ...


Would we be allowed to steal your posting (but word it to be relevant to us)? :biggrin:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Feel free to steal it!  I posted it in the Items Wanted & Farm & Garden section of CL.. I usually repost it once a week.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Feel free to steal it!  I posted it in the Items Wanted & Farm & Garden section of CL.. I usually repost it once a week.


I'm gonna steal it to re-post it because it is much different than mine  i tried to repost mine in different sections, pets, farm garde, etc and it gets flagged, or it won't let me because it see sit as the same thing :lol:

maybe in farm and garden i can get some hits... i've not gotten anything for about 2 months :frown:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm gonna steal it to re-post it because it is much different than mine  i tried to repost mine in different sections, pets, farm garde, etc and it gets flagged, or it won't let me because it see sit as the same thing :lol:
> 
> maybe in farm and garden i can get some hits... i've not gotten anything for about 2 months :frown:


That sucks! Mine got flagged for the first time yesterday, in the Farm & Garden section. But I've been posting it for at least a month now with no issues, so I'm not too concerned. Re-posted it in the Wanted section and it hasn't been flagged. However, I'm going to hold off posting it for awhile after I pick all this venison up, hopefully by then the flagger will go away


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kady05 said:


> I'm so excited! I'm picking 50lbs. of it up tomorrow.. and I might be selling my current freezer to my parents and getting a bigger one just because of this LOL. Hunting season isn't over til like January here so there will be plenty of other opportunities and I don't want to have to say no if it's offered to me. I just switched Wilson over to raw so I'll take all the free stuff I can get
> 
> I had very little response to my CL ads at first, but then I re-worded them to read like this:
> 
> ...


I already have an ad up like this but I just made a few more in surrounding areas. I have one in SF bay area, one in Sacramento and one in Stockton. I am literally situated in the middle of the 3 so hopefully I get some responses!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

kady05 said:


> That sucks! Mine got flagged for the first time yesterday, in the Farm & Garden section. But I've been posting it for at least a month now with no issues, so I'm not too concerned. Re-posted it in the Wanted section and it hasn't been flagged. However, I'm going to hold off posting it for awhile after I pick all this venison up, hopefully by then the flagger will go away



I always suspect that its the other raw feeder that's posting things that flag mine :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I always suspect that its the other raw feeder that's posting things that flag mine :lol:


YOu know what, I was thinking the same thing! I have seen a few Raw feeder postings but I would never flag them. I'm happy for them!

If I come across meat I can't get, I will gladly track them down and send them the link to it.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I always suspect that its the other raw feeder that's posting things that flag mine :lol:


I didn't even think of that.. duh. There are two other people that occasionally post there, wouldn't be surprised if they did it!



Sprocket said:


> YOu know what, I was thinking the same thing! I have seen a few Raw feeder postings but I would never flag them. I'm happy for them!
> 
> If I come across meat I can't get, I will gladly track them down and send them the link to it.


That's how I feel. Unfortunately not everyone wants to share :/


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

whoohoo got a few texts from potential duck grab bags. I put up an ad soliciting duck hunters to give me their unwanted ducks because hunters only take the breast and dont even take the breast off the Ruddys! (CRAZY I KNOW!)

Hopefully this will turn into something 


My ad:
**Attention Duck Hunters!**

I am looking to take your unwanted duck or geese kill off your hands!

Most water fowl hunters only remove the breast but I want everything else.

My dogs are fed a raw meat only diet and duck/geese is a great addition to their diet. All you have to do is throw all your duck/geese carcasses (feathers and all!) into a large bag, tie it up and give me a jingle.

I will gladly put them to good use and you will not have to smell them in your garbage can or bury them.

If you would like to help a girl out, just let me know.xxxxxxxxxx is my number if you have anything. Call or text or email.

Have a great day and GOOD LUCK hunting!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome, glad you got some response!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I borrowed this and posted it on Kijiji. Within an hour of it being posted I got a phone call for 50lbs of ground moose meat! I have been doing a happy dance all morning  Plus deer season opens up on Monday and she said she will tell her son so I might also be getting some deer ribs, neck, heart and liver!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I borrowed this and posted it on Kijiji. Within an hour of it being posted I got a phone call for 50lbs of ground moose meat! I have been doing a happy dance all morning  Plus deer season opens up on Monday and she said she will tell her son so I might also be getting some deer ribs, neck, heart and liver!!


Yay! Glad my ad is helping everyone


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm going to give this a shot too!


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Your ad is magic!! I've gotten like 5 replies already and a few of them have a lot of meat by the sounds of it! (one was a wild game butcher). THANKS Kady


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad it's working!


----------

